# Perlite in Potting Soil?



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Perlite is pretty inert. It's a volcanic glass like pumice so it won't leach any chemicals or change your pH. It will probably float however and then you can just scoop it out if it will make you feel better.


----------



## silenteyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you! Now I can go ahead and put the potting soil in! I will scoop any perlite that floats.


----------

